
Ask HN: How many hours per day do founders code during YC? - fooshint
Ideally vs actually?
On average vs most productive founders?
======
argonaut
You are not going to get _any_ aggregate stats from YC by posting here. But
anecdotally, from a few YC startups I've observed (I've only seen startups run
by 20-something founders, so my perception is _very very skewed_ ) lived in
the office (more accurately, the office was the founders' apartment/house), so
there was no distinction between work/life, and the technical founders
basically coded as much as possible.

